# iPod + Radio = Possible?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Is there any product that allows you to get a radio station(s) on your iPod? (no, not the iTrip - radio in - not out to a station.)


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

The only thing i've found is this:

http://shopping.kelkoo.co.uk/sitesearch/go.jsp?offerId=10648ukKK_082&orw

Scroll down to "Dr Bott KG FMXtra FM Radio for iPod/HD Players". However, it just piggy-backs the 3.5mm headphone jack. and looks cheapo as hell.

Further investigation revealed this thread that points to the reasons behind why Griffin canned their iFM product.

http://www.ipodhacks.com/article.php?sid=544

N.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Perhaps not what you are looking for, but worthwhile mentioning....

I listen to pre-recorded radio on my iPod because what I want to hear is rarely on when I get a chance to listen. I record my favorite shows from CBC (FM radio line in) and internet streams using Audio Hijack Pro (automatically wakes my Mac at scheduled times). A built in script moves the recorded file to my iTunes library (which is kept in sync with my iPod). I have a few extra tweaks in the workflow to suit my needs

Sounds more complicated than it is. Works great for my listening patterns.

PS I had waited for a long time for Griffin's RadioShark to do this. Was unimpressed with the released product, though. Maybe version 2.0 will be a winner, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

another problem with the 3rd party radio accessories for the iPod is the fact that none of them have an AM freq. i am an AM radio freak.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Lars - Why would you want to use a radio on your iPod?


----------

